

Wikileaks: A US intelligence con job?? - jagira
http://www.voltairenet.org/article167733.html

======
timrobinson
I wouldn't call The Guardian newspaper 'pro-establishment', let alone 'ultra-
establishment'.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guardian#Stance_and_editori...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guardian#Stance_and_editorial_opinion)

------
jagira
I do not believe in conspiracy theories, but this article is a good read.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
This article is crap. In the end of the day it is EXACTLY as Al Franklen put
it "net neutrality is the 1st amendment issue of our generation." The
government sees an oportunity to dub someone/something as "evil" and "anti
american" and of course proposes laws that would allow it to police such
information. There is no conspiracy. Wikileaks is trying to do good, and
naturally once you start going after the alpha dog, he will bite, and one on
one you are shit out of luck... going to die.

